# Bfd frequency bandwidth



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi i wonder if someone please explain the bandwidth function on the bfd as the manual is a bit unclear and i don't have it connected to the computer to visually see what its doing.

Thanks


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

The bandwidth control adjusts a filter from 1/60th of an octave to 120/60th.

Below shows two filters of a BFD.

One is 1/60th and the other is 10/60th. The control on the front panel would have a one and a ten entered.

Just load REW onto any computer and play with it offline.









brucek


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks, its a little clearer now.


----------

